# how much would this RUN about? $$$



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i want to put a ls6 hotcam in my 04 a4 GTO. how much in the ballpark do you think this would cost, plus tune for it ?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You may want to consider a different cam, or do a bit of research on the hotcam. Some haven't seen huge gains from 'em. There are so many great cams out there.
You will likely spend $300-500 for the cam, $400-800 for the installation and then another $300-400 for the tune. Those are ballpark numbers. It really depends on many factors...such as if you upgrade the other valvetrain components when you install the cam (not necessarily a bad idea), labor rate of the shop, how much time it takes the tuner, etc.
I don't want to say that the hotcam is junk, because it's not, it's just my belief that there are better cams out there for our cars...so you may want to do some research before you go out and purchase. Happy hunting!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

give Ed a call at Flowtech. he custom grinds cams and has made many a GTO cam ground to specific requirements (drag racing, daily driver, etc). i know of a couple of GTO owners that are very happy with his work. if you do it yourself you can get it in around $800 with the lighter retainers, new springs and pushrods. LS1tech has a good writeup on doing it yourself. it can be done in an afternoon in your garage. then go get it tuned


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

The "hotcam" is a waste of money!!!!
I agree with svede1212, call ED!:cheers


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you. i want a nasty can with a lopey sound. So i am in the Chicago area. one shop told me $2500 for everything is that accurate or can i get cheaper. Or the next best thing is to do is just suck it up and get a cam installed


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Also if you could link me . to that article of what magazine can i find it in?:cheers


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Empaler said:


> Thank you. i want a nasty can with a lopey sound. So i am in the Chicago area. one shop told me $2500 for everything is that accurate or can i get cheaper. Or the next best thing is to do is just suck it up and get a cam installed


$2500 for a cam and installation is rediculous! The cam set (cam, springs and retainers) should be at most $800, installation shouldn't be more than $450, and a tune shouldn't be more than $500. All of these prices are a little steep, but, $2500 is crazy!
Personally I like the Texas Speed and Performance Magicstick V.3, huge cam and with supporting mods (headers, catback, underdrive, and a cai) makes 430 rwhp and 390 tq everytime!


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

cam package $590
install $200 
tune $450
$1240

this is what its gonna cost me.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

having a camm with a agressive sound !! Priceless


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

RADIO said:


> $2500 for a cam and installation is rediculous! The cam set (cam, springs and retainers) should be at most $800, installation shouldn't be more than $450, and a tune shouldn't be more than $500. All of these prices are a little steep, but, $2500 is crazy!
> Personally I like the Texas Speed and Performance Magicstick V.3, huge cam and with supporting mods (headers, catback, underdrive, and a cai) makes 430 rwhp and 390 tq everytime!


:agree 
People will tell you you're crazy with the GI Normous Cam, But we're back in the Horespower wars age.
TSP Magicstick V3 237/242 .603/.609" with a 113 or 114 duration
Got mine waiting to go in after I get my LTs


----------

